# Does your watch strap need to match your belt and shoes?



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

I may be a little obsessive here......but should the color of your watch strap match your shoes and belt? Is it ok to wear brown shoes and belt and a black watch strap? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

The only match that I think looks good is black with black. Anything else, and you're trying too hard.


----------



## samps (Sep 19, 2011)

I think you should always match watch strap with belt/shoes. This is why I only have black shoes and belts. It's easier for me.

Everyone will have their own opinions, but personally, I think it looks terrible when one wears black shoes and a brown belt and vice versa. A watch strap is small enough and typically under a cuff such that it's not as noticeable, but still...

I'm not a fashion guru by any means, but do consider mix and matching to be a faux pas.


----------



## ajsylvester (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't think it needs to match. Why else would there be blue leather straps?


----------



## EagleRock (Sep 14, 2010)

ajsylvester said:


> I don't think it needs to match. Why else would there be blue leather straps?


Blue suede shoes, obviously. 

I usually match leathers if I'm somewhat dressed up (e.g. business casual or better). Anything less I don't really bother. I don't think people bother to match leathers with a suit these days...I really don't think people would notice if my watch matched my shoes when I'm wearing jeans...


----------



## ajsylvester (Apr 28, 2012)

EagleRock said:


> Blue suede shoes, obviously.


lol - but that only works if you have a blue suede watch strap!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

ajsylvester said:


> I don't think it needs to match. Why else would there be blue leather straps?


Blue and brown go well together, and you can rock blue and black but navy and black is a fashion no go even though you see it a lot.

I think it does look nicer when you match all your leather (shoes, belts, watch band) but not a big deal.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Only if you're wearing designer brand watches (like cK, Armani...etc...lol) those are fashion acessories..."real" watches have personality and reflect your own personality they are not made to match clothes or acessories....imagine changing the strap of a blue BP FF just to match your belt...:rodekaart

I wear a Planet Ocean with brown Hirsch Modena:-! with dark suit, black belt and black shoes....I like divers, I like to try different combos and don't care about non WIS fashion victims opinios...


----------



## EagleRock (Sep 14, 2010)

AAMC said:


> Only if you're wearing designer brand watches (like cK, Armani...etc...lol) those are fashion acessories..."real" watches have personality and reflect your own personality they are not made to match clothes or acessories....imagine changing the strap of a blue BP FF just to match your belt...:rodekaart
> 
> I wear a Planet Ocean with brown Hirsch Modena:-! with dark suit, black belt and black shoes....I like divers, I like to try different combos and don't care about non WIS fashion victims opinios...


I have to agree with this one...a very good point. My Hamilton came with a black strap which I greatly disliked, because the dial of the watch is a medium-color gray. I put the watch on a medium-brown Hadley Roma alligator strap which really brought out the color of the dial and made it pop. While I could always switch the black strap back on if I wanted to wear it to work (I usually wear black leathers to work), I just wouldn't, as that's not the watch I want to wear. To me, the brown strap makes the watch mine, and that's how I want to see it on my wrist.

As I said before, the rules of fashion seem to be continually relaxed over time. As a small example, everyone I see matches their socks to their shoes, when fashion rules dictate they should be matched to your pants. Hell, most people don't even know the rules. So I say, if you're a WIS, and you want to wear your watch, wear it as you like and wear it proudly. However, if it personally bothers you to mix leathers, then don't do it.


----------



## OBB1044 (May 5, 2012)

I can't remember that I ever compared someone shoes with its watch strap. Usuly I seek only for nice watch on my clients wrists... Shoes and belt are probably last think that I will notice (and compare with their watches)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely. I always wear my PO on it's OEM bracelet or mesh though, and quite honestly, I'm getting VERY tired of constantly having to lug around these darned stainless steel shoes and belt.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

If I wear it on Kevlar, do I need bullet proof shoes? ;-)


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2010)

I allways match belt, shoes and watchstrap.
The trick is just to own enough watches with different types of straps & dials to wear with all your different clothes.

And - yes, people think I am a little weird...


----------



## Mr Blond (Jul 6, 2009)

swils8610 said:


> I may be a little obsessive here......but should the color of your watch strap match your shoes and belt? Is it ok to wear brown shoes and belt and a black watch strap? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're joking right?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

No.




sent using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Belt and shoes need to match each other. Watch strap needn't match either, but should be generally appropriate to the attire.


----------



## lucretius (Mar 23, 2006)

No need to match the watch strap. However, if the strap is a radically different shade than everything else, it may look funny, e.g. a light tan -- or. gulp. orange -- watch strap with dark clothes.



swils8610 said:


> I may be a little obsessive here......but should the color of your watch strap match your shoes and belt? Is it ok to wear brown shoes and belt and a black watch strap? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy-g (Feb 17, 2010)

Luckily I don't like wearing shoes so I don't have to match them ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

I wear rubber on my PO.....to match my underwear! :-d :-d


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Not only that, it needs to match my entire outfit:









Seriously thought, I never really thought about it.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am a bracelet fan so the question rarely arises - unless I am wearing my suit of armour as AM suggests. On the whole shoes and belt match as I feel it looks better, but I wouldn't apply that to a watch strap.

Nigel


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Belt and shoes need to match each other. Watch strap needn't match either, but should be generally appropriate to the attire.


Agree, wear a black strap on my speedy with brown shoes and belt with jeans all the time!!!!


----------



## TheJeanyus (May 31, 2009)

I don't have any belts or shoes made of stainless steel or black rubber. :-d


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Absolutely.
Took me ages to find a watch to match these shoes ;-)


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

So who wears the Omega orange rubber strap with orange belt and shoes?


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Live on the edge and don't sweat BS like this. Just grab whatever watch needs some wrist time and bounce.


----------



## AlexMachine (Dec 3, 2008)

On business I usually wear smart casual or suit. So when at work I match my shoes, socks, suit, tie, watch strap and watch (usually AT with cream/white dial and rose gold markers) - brown shoes, dark gray suit and AT on bronw strap. If AT don´t match i wear Speedy pro 1957 reissue (Bracelet or dark brown strap). 
Otherwise, i dont care if my watch match my clothes or not. It´s not clothes it is an occasion that matters then i deside which watch it should be.


----------



## Kungfucowboy (Feb 26, 2010)

Technically it should but it's like the socks match the pants rule. Follow it more strictly the more formally you are dressed, i mean not many people are going to wear solid blue socks with their blue jeans. Also remember all metal colors should match as well so stainless is out if your wedding ring is yellow gold 

We are all on a watch forum it's not like we only have 1 watch. Keep one on a brown strap and one on a black strap and ect. decide what watch you want to wear and that tells you your belt and shoe color an narrows what to wear for the day down to part of your wardrobe it makes choosing your clothes in the morning really quick.


----------



## OBB1044 (May 5, 2012)

Kungfucowboy said:


> We are all on a watch forum *it's not like we only have 1 watch.* Keep one on a brown strap and one on a black strap and ect. decide what watch you want to wear and that tells you your belt and shoe color an narrows what to wear for the day down to part of your wardrobe it makes choosing your clothes in the morning really quick.


It is true but in my case I can have only one "*WATCH*". Others in my collection are just collectables or watches for occasions where my Speedmaster could get damaged. But there is no way I could have two watches which are regular wearers. I just get some kind of special bond with one watch (Speedmaster) and I wear it as it is my only watch. I know it is strange but that's me :roll::think:


----------



## interval (Dec 12, 2010)

You match leather with leather (straps, shoes, belts) and metal with metal (belt buckles, watch case). Basic rule of style.


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw a cool carbon-fiber belt the other day that would match the carbon strap on my Speedy. No luck on the carbon shoe front though 

When I'm wearing this it has to match my light brown belt and brown suede shoes too. Pics to come later on the combo.


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

OK...here I go...a potentially controversial response...but the OP asked the forum, so we all get our opportunity to express our valid opinions.

Yes, if you are in a business suit (or more formal wear), you should definitely match leathers. Period. For me (someone that wears a business suit five days a week), this requires at least 2-3 options on the winder at all times (plus one on bracelet).

That said, in my opinion, some watches can pull off the stainless bracelet if not for very formal occasions (e.g. Speedy Pro or AT on bracelet). Personally, I would not feel appropriately dressed with a dive watch in a suit, regardless of bracelet/strap. BUT, with a navy sport coat and khakis, I think you can go with most divers (on bracelet). Leave the rubber and NATO/Zulus for strictly casual/sport wear.

I'm sure some of the forum will now tag me as a stuffy snob, which really couldn't be much further from the truth. Dress is very important in many professions and services. Though probably not the intent, I think those that made fun of or dismissed the OP's question as silly were a bit disrespectful.


----------



## Mr Fjeld (Aug 8, 2010)

My take on this is perhaps a little old school; when I grew up in the 70's and 80's - and before that, you only had one watch - period. You wore the watch you owned with basically any or every attire. However, divers and big bulky watches were not very common so the problem with what goes with what really wasn't an issue. I would never wear a diver with a suit though.


----------



## CDavis7M (Aug 23, 2011)

megamustang said:


> Yes, if you are in a business suit (or more formal wear), you should definitely match leathers. Period. For me (someone that wears a business suit five days a week), this requires at least 2-3 options on the winder at all times (plus one on bracelet).


I completely agree with you about matching leathers. It does look nicer and more put together. But please don't perfectly match the color/texture of your watch strap with your belt and shoes, it looks gimmicky. Coordinating colors looks much nicer.

People who match exactly probably lack of ability to coordinate at outfit, like high schoolers these days who match purple (or any color) pants, with purple shoes, with purple in their shirt and a purple hat.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Depends on what else you are wearing. If it's a suit, black *or* brown should be the rule. Don't match the browns too closely, though, or you'll look like the whole lot came as a set for Christmas.
With casual clothes, probably best to relax about it. the "Tries Too Hard" look is never cool.


----------



## How to be Swell (Apr 26, 2012)

Take it from a guy who writes a mens style blog. If your casual it doesnt make much difference. Black watch strap and brown loafers is no big deal. However the moment that you dress to the level that you would be concerened about matching your shoes and belt, then definetly your leather strap should match in color. Of course stainless goes with either. And on a side note it is perfectly okay to mix metals though ie. stainless watch and gold wedding band. Basic brown with brown and black with black, dont get too hung up on shades or textures.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

How to be Swell said:


> Take it from a guy who writes a mens style blog. If your casual it doesnt make much difference. Black watch strap and brown loafers is no big deal. However the moment that you dress to the level that you would be concerened about matching your shoes and belt, then definetly your leather strap should match in color. Of course stainless goes with either. And on a side note it is perfectly okay to mix metals though ie. stainless watch and gold wedding band. Basic brown with brown and black with black, dont get too hung up on shades or textures.


So if I'm wearing a navy blue suit with black belt and shoes, I can't wear a nice dress watch with silver guilloche dial, blued hands and midnight blue croc strap, because I'd need to have blue leather shoes and belt to match it? Don't think so.

Roger


----------



## elavate7 (Jan 5, 2015)

How to be Swell said:


> Take it from a guy who writes a mens style blog. If your casual it doesnt make much difference. Black watch strap and brown loafers is no big deal. However the moment that you dress to the level that you would be concerened about matching your shoes and belt, then definetly your leather strap should match in color. Of course stainless goes with either. And on a side note it is perfectly okay to mix metals though ie. stainless watch and gold wedding band. Basic brown with brown and black with black, dont get too hung up on shades or textures.


Exactly what I was looking for, thank you


----------



## Seamasterseal (Dec 1, 2014)

Really? Is this a joke? Matching watch strap to belt and shoes? Lol


----------



## Janiman (May 25, 2015)

Not that I would be obsessive, but if possible I try to match strap and shoes... ;-)


----------

